# Do you like my hat?



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

just curious...


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

I can't believe how much this image is seen on the web and such an awful picture...


----------

